# My HB Devilray



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

test:


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Hell's Bay Boatworks and Gander Mountain*


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Hell's Bay Boatworks and Gander Mountain*



> ...i needed something very small that i could put on the bow of an old 36' hatteras, ....


Nuff said and a nice complement to a classic hull.  That's what it was built for and realize most on this site are talking about their primary boat.  Guess you can now understand my curiosity. Boy, talking about the perfect Bahamas / Tortuga's rig. 

Please post pics of her in her chocks and in action.

Hatteras [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 

Again, welcome to the forum.

Edit:
Forgot to ask: What are you going to power her with?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very Very Nice!!!

BTW, I moved it to the bragging spot. This boat deserves its own thread ;D


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks guys! this boat isn't mine, it belongs to a guy named turtle who works at HB. when i pick mine up in a few weeks, i'll post a bunch of pics to this thread.

ron, the hatt's gonna have cummins qsb 380s.

happy thanksgiving,

chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

> thanks guys! this boat isn't mine, it belongs to a guy named turtle who works at HB. when i pick mine up in a few weeks, i'll post a bunch of pics to this thread.
> 
> ron, the hatt's gonna have cummins qsb 380s.
> 
> ...



Very nice. 

I meant the Devil Ray though. After all, this is a microskiff site. :

Not that I didn't want to know, but have to keep it on track for the boss. 

Cummins & Cats [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

sorry  2 stroke 25 merc, with the same side console you see in the pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

> sorry  2 stroke 25 merc, with the same side console you see in the pics.


Kewl. 

My motor of choice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

> Very Very Nice!!!
> 
> BTW, I moved it to the bragging spot. This boat deserves its own thread ;D


I agree. 

Just wait till it's in the chocks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Real nice rig man!  [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

no doubt


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

AWESOME lil' boat! I would love to see an mpeg of the boat in action. The smallest of the HBs gets a hard time sometimes, but folks don't know its full potential. Tell us some more. 
Thresh


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

> AWESOME lil' boat! I would love to see an mpeg of the boat in action. The smallest of the HBs gets a hard time sometimes, but folks don't know its full potential. Tell us some more.
> Thresh


first, take this for what it's worth because i'm not as experienced with poling skiffs as a lot of the folks here. however, it performed a lot better than i expected given it's specs.

very stable. casting, playing fish, walking around, poling - never a sense of tippiness. didn't even think about it. poled very easily, straight, noiseless, shallow. it took a sec to jump up onto plane with the 25hp but it got up ok, and moved along ok - maybe 25mph. i know guys who wouldn't be happy with that speed but with 3 people in that boat i was more than satisfied. it was a lot of fun to drive, too. the boat seemed very light but nicely balanced with the 25 merc.

in all honesty i think if it wasn't doing double duty, i would have looked at a whipray, and i would have looked at some other makes too. i really liked the maverick 17' tunnel hull i fished. but for my needs it's perfect, a much better fishing machine than i expected to find that would be light enough and small enough for my constraints. i think it's going to really shine when i fish alone, or in really skinny stuff. i can't wait to get it on the water, catch a lot of fish and take a lot of pics ;-)


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

chris sent me a few pics of the new boat, which is nearly ready. thought i'd share!


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

That thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice !!


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

here's tomc's latest jackplate install!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Life's just not fair for a poor white boy like me :'(. Maybe one day i'll be able to touch one of those . Sweet ride man. When it's delivered be sure to give us the specs, top speed, draft, etc...


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

B E A Utiful!


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

WoW... ......looks a lot more fishable than I thunk..........Whats the base Price.......????    

Wood it be comprable to an HPX - 15 in handling....? thanx..... The only boats I ve owned was a Jon and Yaks


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Hell's Bay Boatworks and Gander Mountain*



> > ...i needed something very small that i could put on the bow of an old 36' hatteras, ....
> 
> 
> Nuff said and a nice complement to a classic hull.   That's what it was built for and realize most on this site are talking about their primary boat.   Guess you can now understand my curiosity.  Boy, talking about the perfect Bahamas / Tortuga's rig.
> ...




A nice extra of a jack plate is Chris will be able to lower his chocks 6" giving him more visibility over the DevilRay when it is sitting on the hatteras bow.

















BTW I had fun drilling holes in a grand new boat [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see it in Mingo! ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## flyonlystuart (Apr 18, 2008)

What a FOXY LADY! cant wait to fish her with you mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

> Can't wait to see it in Mingo! ;D
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


Yeah, sitting next to my obsolete, out dated POS.  ;D ;D ;D

Gawd she's purdy.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah she's pretty dialed in, all she needs now is the right prop! the jackplate makes a big difference, tomc does great work. i am thrilled.

really looking forward to mingo,

chris


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

prop less... pole more... ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

> yeah she's pretty dialed in, all she needs now is the right prop! the jackplate makes a big difference, tomc does great work. i am thrilled.
> 
> really looking forward to mingo,
> 
> chris



Friday were going get her BLOODY

Red is going to look so nice against the clean white hull.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > yeah she's pretty dialed in, all she needs now is the right prop! the jackplate makes a big difference, tomc does great work. i am thrilled.
> >
> > really looking forward to mingo,
> >
> ...


Ah geez... that time of the month for you Ron?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

> > > yeah she's pretty dialed in, all she needs now is the right prop! the jackplate makes a big difference, tomc does great work. i am thrilled.
> > >
> > > really looking forward to mingo,
> > >
> ...



Your the one ragging


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

quit playing with your pull string


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

> quit playing with your pull string



At least mine is first string, your second


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

> > > yeah she's pretty dialed in, all she needs now is the right prop! the jackplate makes a big difference, tomc does great work. i am thrilled.
> > >
> > > really looking forward to mingo,
> > >
> ...



If I do one more thing to injure my body, we might as well shark fish. I'll be bait.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

holy crap, what have i got myself into?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

> holy crap, what have i got myself into?!



You don't even want to know. ;D ;D

Give me a call when you get a chance Thursday.


----------

